# is work experience mandatroy for positive skill assessment by engineers australia



## nishish (Jul 23, 2016)

Hi guys,
Just joined this forum
I wish to apply for visa 189. My occupation, ANZSCO-233111 (chemical engineer) is on SOL for the year 2016-17. Skill assessment body is Engineers Australia. Cureently I have 10 months work exp and I have left my job. I wanted to know if work experience of 12 months(or any number of months) is mandatory for positive skill assessment from Engineers Australia. I have 60 points without work exp. Thanks in advance. 


Regards
Nishish


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

there are some forum members who have not done assessment for work experience, they did it only for qualification(civil engineering degree).

They had prepared CDR on the college studies and projects/internships they did while being in college.


----------



## nishish (Jul 23, 2016)

sultan_azam said:


> there are some forum members who have not done assessment for work experience, they did it only for qualification(civil engineering degree).
> 
> They had prepared CDR on the college studies and projects/internships they did while being in college.


Thanks sultan for a quick reply. Really helpful.
My education qualifications come under Washington accord. So do i need to prepare CDR or I can just get my degree assessed without CDR.
If I do need CDR, I have read it should have 3 career episodes.Now I have done one internship and one project in college.
Also I have 10 months of work exp in my nominated field but I have left my job. Can I include this exp in career episode and then do I need to get this work experience assessed as well by engineers Australia( showing them tax slips, payslips, other requirements)
It will be great if ypu can help me this.Thanks in advance.

Regards 
Nishish


----------



## nishish (Jul 23, 2016)

sultan_azam said:


> there are some forum members who have not done assessment for work experience, they did it only for qualification(civil engineering degree).
> 
> They had prepared CDR on the college studies and projects/internships they did while being in college.


I have 10 months work experience(as i have left my job) but i guess engineers australia needs 12 months work experience for assessment.
So can I add this experience in career episode and do I need to get it assessed as well.Thanks in advance

Regards 
Nishish


----------



## ozpunjabi (Jun 21, 2015)

No need of work experience to get assessment from EA.
Moreover under Washington accord pathway you do not need to prepare CDR also.


----------



## nishish (Jul 23, 2016)

ozpunjabi said:


> No need of work experience to get assessment from EA.
> Moreover under Washington accord pathway you do not need to prepare CDR also.



Thanks ozpunjabi for quick reply.Really appreciated.
I have 10 months work experience in my nominated skilled occupation but now I have left my job. So do I need to get my work experience assessed by EA or I can just get my qualifications assesses.
Also in case I do not get employment assessment by EA, do I need to mention it in EOI?
Thanks in advance.

Regards 
Nishish


----------



## ozpunjabi (Jun 21, 2015)

Dont get employment assessment from EA as you already have 60 points. You can mark it non relevant while lodging EOI and Visa. You may opt to completely hide it but may need to explain how you occupy your time and financially support yourself in form 80 .


----------



## nishish (Jul 23, 2016)

ozpunjabi said:


> Dont get employment assessment from EA as you already have 60 points. You can mark it non relevant while lodging EOI and Visa. You may opt to completely hide it but may need to explain how you occupy your time and financially support yourself in form 80 .


If i hide it, will it be a trouble afterwards implying that i lied on my employment.
I was employed officially and I have all the documents, like tax statements, employment letter, relieving letter.
what shall be a good option, kindly suggest.
Also will EA assess my 10 months work exp. 
Thanks in advance

Regards
Nishish


----------



## ozpunjabi (Jun 21, 2015)

If you have all the documents and employment is genuine then you should show it. Yes EA will assess any period of employment even when it is below 3 years but you will have to spend some 300 AUD dollars more. Moreover, third party evidences like PF and income tax details are mandatory for EA for employment assessment. If you are getting 60 points anyway I would suggest you to avoid getting it assessed and marking it non relevant in eoi and visa application, It will be better approach.


----------



## SqOats (Aug 20, 2014)

nishish said:


> Hi guys,
> Just joined this forum
> I wish to apply for visa 189. My occupation, ANZSCO-233111 (chemical engineer) is on SOL for the year 2016-17. Skill assessment body is Engineers Australia. Cureently I have 10 months work exp and I have left my job. I wanted to know if work experience of 12 months(or any number of months) is mandatory for positive skill assessment from Engineers Australia. I have 60 points without work exp. Thanks in advance.
> 
> ...


You need to understand some points here.

1- EA doesnt require 12 months experience for positive assessment.
2- You can get positive assessment as a fresh graduate. But, incase you are going through CDR route, you need to write your career episodes based on your university projects.
3- If your career episodes are based on your job experience then you have to show experience certificates. Or, if you have done job more than 12 months. 
4- Experience assessment is OPTIONAL from Engineers Australia unlike other assessment bodies.


My suggestion is to check what route you are eligible for. If it is for CDR route, write career episodes based on your university projects. DONOT opt for experience assessment as you wont be getting points for it anyway.

OR, if you can get simple experience letter with roles and responsibilites signed by HR. Then you will have liberty to write career episodes based on your job experience. 

Hope it helps.


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

this flowchart shall clear your doubts

https://www.engineersaustralia.org.au/migration-skills-assessment/choose-correct-assessment-pathway


----------



## nishish (Jul 23, 2016)

ozpunjabi said:


> If you have all the documents and employment is genuine then you should show it. Yes EA will assess any period of employment even when it is below 3 years but you will have to spend some 300 AUD dollars more. Moreover, third party evidences like PF and income tax details are mandatory for EA for employment assessment. If you are getting 60 points anyway I would suggest you to avoid getting it assessed and marking it non relevant in eoi and visa application, It will be better approach.


Thanks Ozpunjabi for helping me out.
I wanted to know that will I be in trouble by any sorts if I dont declare my work exp in EOI. I have read in this forum that case officers are sometimes suspicious and you may get in trouble for not disclosing it.Thanks in advance.

Regards
Nishish


----------



## nishish (Jul 23, 2016)

SqOats said:


> You need to understand some points here.
> 
> 1- EA doesnt require 12 months experience for positive assessment.
> 2- You can get positive assessment as a fresh graduate. But, incase you are going through CDR route, you need to write your career episodes based on your university projects.
> ...


Congratulations SqOats for visa grant.Ans was really hopeful. I am going through the pathway. Will get back soon.

Regards
Nishish


----------



## Maggi23 (Mar 9, 2017)

sultan_azam said:


> this flowchart shall clear your doubts
> 
> https://www.engineersaustralia.org.au/migration-skills-assessment/choose-correct-assessment-pathway



Hi, 

I have to get my skills assessed based on my engg. qualification and career episodes. 
I just need them for additional spouse points (5) 
I have 4 yrs of ex as a telecom engg, but that was way long back in 2006. 
My query is even if i m not getting my work ex assessed, can i base my career episodes based on my work ex.
Thanks


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

Maggi23 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have to get my skills assessed based on my engg. qualification and career episodes.
> I just need them for additional spouse points (5)
> ...


yes, but in that case you need rnr letter from employer to ascertain you were working in that company in the mentioned role


----------



## Maggi23 (Mar 9, 2017)

sultan_azam said:


> yes, but in that case you need rnr letter from employer to ascertain you were working in that company in the mentioned role


Thanks so much for the reply @ Sultan_azam 

I do have all the relevant documents from my employer , Roles and responsibilities, exp certificate. 

Another query is do i need to provide certificates for Carreer episodes if they are based on my education. ? are there reference checks for CE. Do i need to mention reference check detail?
Thanks


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

Maggi23 said:


> do i need to provide certificates for Carreer episodes


 ??? which certificate ??



> Do i need to mention reference check detail?


 ??? i am unable to understand the query


----------



## Maggi23 (Mar 9, 2017)

sultan_azam said:


> ??? which certificate ??
> 
> ??? i am unable to understand the query


 For eg - I did a project in a training at a company - summer training. I write carrer episode based on that. Do i need to give certificate for that. 
Second - i did an inhouse project in my college for police department - I dont have any certificate for that. 

For CE based on summer training - are proofs necessary?


----------



## Maggi23 (Mar 9, 2017)

sultan_azam said:


> ??? which certificate ??
> 
> ??? i am unable to understand the query


Also I have a query regarding CPD 
I worked till 2006 only in telecom. Post that took a break. And went back to work in 2015 in banking n management sector.

What should i mention in CV? 

For CPD - i can write about conferences or seminars attended - but no proofs. is that ok? does EA check proofs for CPD?


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

Maggi23 said:


> For eg - I did a project in a training at a company - summer training. I write carrer episode based on that. Do i need to give certificate for that.
> Second - i did an inhouse project in my college for police department - I dont have any certificate for that.
> 
> For CE based on summer training - are proofs necessary?


ok... yes.. a certificate for such projects will be required

those summer trainings where part of curriculum or outside? if outside then you need certificate from place under whom you did that training


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

Maggi23 said:


> Also I have a query regarding CPD
> I worked till 2006 only in telecom. Post that took a break. And went back to work in 2015 in banking n management sector.
> 
> What should i mention in CV?
> ...


EA doesnt checks for proof for CPD, but you should write how you kept in touch with the subject, 

mentioning conference , seminar is good


----------



## Maggi23 (Mar 9, 2017)

sultan_azam said:


> ok... yes.. a certificate for such projects will be required
> 
> those summer trainings where part of curriculum or outside? if outside then you need certificate from place under whom you did that training


After 2yr completion of engineering , we had to do summer training. 
I did it in a company. - certificate required.? Rt?

And the one that i did in college ?


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

Maggi23 said:


> After 2yr completion of engineering , we had to do summer training.
> I did it in a company. - certificate required.? Rt?



Yes, if your career episode is based on this



Maggi23 said:


> And the one that i did in college ?


certificate not required if it was the final year project work


----------



## Maggi23 (Mar 9, 2017)

sultan_azam said:


> Yes, if your career episode is based on this
> 
> 
> 
> certificate not required if it was the final year project work


Thanks so much . Really appreciate your help.

One more question.


If I am going the CDR way, what is the difference between 
1) Standard Competency Demonstration Report	

and 
2)
Competency Demonstration Report +
Relevant Skilled Employment Assessment 

As per my knowledge if i only have to get qualification checked , I use 1 option. If work n qualification both then option 2..Am i thinking right?


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

Maggi23 said:


> Thanks so much . Really appreciate your help.
> 
> One more question.
> 
> ...


yeah, right


----------



## Maggi23 (Mar 9, 2017)

sultan_azam said:


> yeah, right



I am a little confused about a CE.

If i write one CE from my job, Do i need to get work ex assessed? 

I am just claiming 5 Points (Spouse) , Practically dont need work exp assessed. 

I dont want to spend 300-400 extra for something i dont need. 

Just had this query..Should i submit CE from work in this case?


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

Maggi23 said:


> I am a little confused about a CE.
> 
> If i write one CE from my job, Do i need to get work ex assessed?
> 
> ...


if your CE involves something from your employment then you need a reference letter from that organization so that EA can be sure that what you have mentioned in CE is actually true

you dont need to do assessment for work experience


----------



## Maggi23 (Mar 9, 2017)

sultan_azam said:


> if your CE involves something from your employment then you need a reference letter from that organization so that EA can be sure that what you have mentioned in CE is actually true
> 
> you dont need to do assessment for work experience


That sounds good. 
Just one more question. 

Reference letter in what form? Roles and responsibilities? Experience letter? I have both dated the time i was working there.


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

Maggi23 said:


> That sounds good.
> Just one more question.
> 
> Reference letter in what form? Roles and responsibilities? Experience letter? I have both dated the time i was working there.


roles and responsibilities


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Smks1989 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can i add experience points after assessment from engineering australia? I have got the postiitve assessment from engg australia but i am 6 months shrot of 5 years experience. And till the time i will get the invitation my experience will be 5 years. So can i claim points for 5years or not?
> 
> Please help , i am confused.


When filling the EOI, leave the TO DATE blank in the current employment
As soon as you complete 5 years the system will automatically give yiu 5 extra points

Do not over claim points in advance. You will land is serious trouble during visa application scrutiny 

Cheers


----------



## ankit.periwal (Aug 13, 2017)

Hello Guys

I found this thread relevant for my question. 

I hold an undergraduate degree in Chemical Engineering but do not possess any related work experience in Chemical Engineering as I have worked in the field of IT services for 4+ years (which is quite common for engineers in India). So I will apply for EA assessment but am not willing to claim any points for experience.

I want to know how should I proceed writing Career Episodes, summary and CPD. Will I be required to provide any documentary proof of my 4 years of employment in IT industry? 

I did undertake a few academic mini projects in my university but that is the only thing closely related to any professional academic experience for me in the field of Chem Engg. 

Looking forward to your responses. 

Thanks,
Ankit


----------



## kinas (Nov 30, 2017)

ankit.periwal said:


> Hello Guys
> 
> I found this thread relevant for my question.
> 
> ...


Please, can you share with us what you have done, I have the same situation.


----------

